#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  По поводу воплощения Кармапы

## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Читал Википедию и вот по этому линку нашел вот эту цитату:
_
        В конце времени 16-го в гирлянде Кармап
        И в начале времени 17-го,
        Воплощение демона (дословно “нарушителя самай”)
        Некто называемый На-тха (может быть переведено как "родственник", в частности "племянник")
        Появится в этом месте, Сачо.
        Силой человека с извращенными устремлениями,
        Линия Кармап будет близка к повреждению.

_
Это слова пятого Кармапы. Из этой цитаты выходит, что один из них - это воплощение дьявола? Мне страшно уже как-то - а вдруг это мой Кармапа? :Confused:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Вова Л.

По-моему, главное не заморачиваться. Я лично уверен, что Ургьен Тринлей - настоящий 17-й Кармапа, а на счет Тхае Дордже - не мое дело, время покажет. Каждый решает этот вопрос для себя сам, опираясь на авторитетные для себя мнения и доводы. Главное - по-меньше сектантства, имхо. Те кто сделали выбор другого претендента - это их дело и пусть все они как можно скорее достигнут реализаций и попадут после смерти в Дэвачен!

ПС Цитата из 5-го Кармапы взята с сайта http://www.kagyuoffice.org/. Судя по намеку на "родственника", речь не о Тхае Дордже.

ППС Линк Ваш, кстати, что-то не работает. Вот правильный

----------


## Fritz

А какая разница кто Кармапа? Или, есть ли Кармапа в Кармапе? Если не ошибаюсь, то в Кагью самое важное кто Лама и ваджрабратки, а остальное второстепенно и ошибки на общий ход не влияют.

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

> А какая разница кто Кармапа? Или, есть ли Кармапа в Кармапе? Если не ошибаюсь, то в Кагью самое важное кто Лама и ваджрабратки, а остальное второстепенно и ошибки на общий ход не влияют.


Да, но мысли по поводу того, что воплощение дьявола, возможно, возглавляет школу Кагью - это не очень приятно. Тем более Кармапа - это в любом случае духовный лидер которого уважают миилионы людей и к которому прислушиваются. Так что было бы, наверное, очень хорошо, если бы Кармапа все же был Кармапой :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Что за мысли такие и что за диавол? Можно почитать, есть ссылки?

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Извините, не дьявол, а демон :Smilie:  Правильную ссылку дал Вова Л. в этой теме. Раздел "Пророчество 5-го Кармапы (1384—1415) о препятствиях". А мысли - те, что у меня в голове :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> В конце времени 16-го в гирлянде Кармап
>         И в начале времени 17-го,
>         Воплощение демона (дословно "нарушителя самай")
>         Некто называемый На-тха (может быть переведено как "родственник", в частности "племянник")
>         Появится в этом месте, Сачо.
>         Силой человека с извращенными устремлениями,
>         Линия Кармап будет близка к повреждению.





> Это слова пятого Кармапы. Из этой цитаты выходит, что один из них - это воплощение дьявола? Мне страшно уже как-то - а вдруг это мой Кармапа?


Возможно, вы не в курсе, но, очевидно, что это - просто очередная провокация. Как бы там ни было, имейте в виду, что это предсказание используется сторонниками Ситупы с намеком на Е.С. Шамара Ринпоче, потому что именно он является племянником 16-го. 

Но, у сторонников Е.С. Кармапы Тринлей Тхайе Дордже также имеются не менее убойные подтверждения, например, тханка 10-ого Кармапы, в нижнем левом углу которой написано «Тхайе Дордже». Ей чуть меньше 400 лет, она была обнаружена в одном из монастырей Непала. Кармапа нарисовал её, когда находился в изгнании и скрывался от монгольской армии, вторгшейся по приглашению тогдашнего тибетского правительства.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> По-моему, главное не заморачиваться. Я лично уверен, что Ургьен Тринлей - настоящий 17-й Кармапа,


Мой двойственный ум лично в этом совсем не уверен.  :Wink: 

Принимая во внимание все факты, которыми сопровождалось это признание в нарушение традиции Линии, с использованием подложных писем, подтасовок, сбором подписей в поддержку кандидата путём запугивания, давления и угроз, захватом Румтека и т.д. В общем, надоело переливать из пустого в порожнее. Да, это уже не так важно, на самом деле.




> а на счет Тхае Дордже - не мое дело, время покажет. Каждый решает этот вопрос для себя сам, опираясь на авторитетные для себя мнения и доводы. Главное - по-меньше сектантства, имхо. Те кто сделали выбор другого претендента - это их дело и пусть все они как можно скорее достигнут реализаций и попадут после смерти в Дэвачен!


Верно. Вообще, это - не наше дело. Тем более, ситуация кармическая и давно предсказанная. Как возникла, так и разрешится сама собой со временем. 

Наша забота - сохранять собственные самайи, поддерживать чистое видение Учителей, от которых мы получили учение и посвящения, развиваться, изучать, размышлять, заниматься практикой, а они сами разберутся.

----------


## Ануруддха

Дмитрий, давайте в теме без нагнетания обстановки типа "провокация, нарушение традиции, подтасовки, запугивания".

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Но, у сторонников Е.С. Кармапы Тринлей Тхайе Дордже также имеются не менее убойные подтверждения, например, тханка 10-ого Кармапы, в нижнем левом углу которой написано «Тхайе Дордже». Ей чуть меньше 400 лет, она была обнаружена в одном из монастырей Непала. Кармапа нарисовал её, когда находился в изгнании и скрывался от монгольской армии, вторгшейся по приглашению тогдашнего тибетского правительства.


Может быть, те кто давали имя этому мальчику тоже знали об этой тханке  и поэтому так его и назвали  :Wink:

----------


## Спокойный

Они оба не могут быть "настоящими" просто даже технически, если под "настоящностью" подразумевается перевоплощение предыдущего Кармапы в кого-то из этих двух. Так как оба родились спустя несколько лет после смерти предыдущего Кармапы.

----------


## Fritz

Прочитал. Там говорится, что дословно - "нарушитель самай". Самая можно восстановить за пару дней. Я тоже нарушитель самай, дальше-то что? )))) Извращённые устремления можно поменять на неизвращённые. Так что придётся следовать совету отца Чойкьи Ньима Ринпоче -  к обоим кандидатам следует относиться с истинным почтением. )))

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Может быть, те кто давали имя этому мальчику тоже знали об этой тханке  и поэтому так его и назвали


Ее обнаружили уже после того, как стало известно имя.

----------


## Fritz

А что, Тхайе Дордже не распространённое имя разве? Вроде Денис Васильев.




> Так как оба родились спустя несколько лет после смерти предыдущего Кармапы.


Эти "несколько лет" существуют только в Вашем потоке бытия, не имеющему отношения к кому-то другому. Для Вас несколько лет, а для другого несколько секунд. А для архата вообще не вопрос. Не надо путать свои эмоции с чужими.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Sadhak

Читаем:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....C1%F0%E0%F3%ED
Нет никакой проблемы в наличии 2-х воплощений, но проблема есть в отсутствии доказаетльной базы для признания Тхайе Дордже, по словам ЕДСЛ. Проблемы нет и в прошедшем времени после смерти 16-ого Кармапы.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Ее обнаружили уже после того, как стало известно имя.


Хм...нашли кандидата и вруг так удачно тханка с таким именем обнаружилась.... а подлинность тханки  проверяли? Радиоуглеродный анализ и т.п.?  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Они оба не могут быть "настоящими" просто даже технически, если под "настоящностью" подразумевается перевоплощение предыдущего Кармапы в кого-то из этих двух. Так как оба родились спустя несколько лет после смерти предыдущего Кармапы.


Слышала, что тибетцы говорят, что это как раз не проблема. Перевоплощение может быть и через несколько лет. Так что, и тот , и другой может быть подлинным воплощением, а могуг сразу оба быть настоящими - и такое бывает  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Автору: почему бы не включить поиск по форуму, перед тем как создавать тему? Этот вопрос обсуждался раз десять, и в конце концов договорились к нему не возвращаться. 

Эти разговоры не порождают ничего, кроме отрицательных эмоций. Давайте подождём, лет через 10-20 всё станет ясно и без наших "глубоких познаний". Тему предлагаю закрыть.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Митрий

Помнится, лет 20 назад желтая пресса вовсю обсуждала двойников группы "Ласковый май". Тоже была популярная тема.

ИМХО вопрос о "подлинности" Кармап  для русских йогинов практического значения имеет немного. Вряд ли ведь на форуме много людей, для которых кто-то из Кармап является непосредственным Учителем.

----------


## Дубинин

> Помнится, лет 20 назад желтая пресса вовсю обсуждала двойников группы "Ласковый май". Тоже была популярная тема.
> 
> ИМХО вопрос о "подлинности" Кармап  для русских йогинов практического значения имеет немного. Вряд ли ведь на форуме много людей, для которых кто-то из Кармап является непосредственным Учителем.


Многие были в прошлом на Кагью Монламе и в будующем хотят поехать. Вопрос имеет значение. По отзывам людей, в обоих случаях с Кармапами, убеждённость в подлинности возникала после личной встречи и произведённого впечатления. А выбор с кем встречаться зависел от поддержки, Учителем этого человека, того или иного кандидата.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Мой двойственный ум лично в этом совсем не уверен.


Ничего не имею против.




> Принимая во внимание все факты, которыми сопровождалось это признание в нарушение традиции Линии, с использованием подложных писем, подтасовок, сбором подписей в поддержку кандидата путём запугивания, давления и угроз, захватом Румтека и т.д. В общем, надоело переливать из пустого в порожнее. Да, это уже не так важно, на самом деле.


Вот это как раз важно. Одно дело признавать другого претендента и совсем другое распространять сплетни, почерпнутые из желтой прессы типа "жуликов".




> Как бы там ни было, имейте в виду, что это предсказание используется сторонниками Ситупы с намеком на Е.С. Шамара Ринпоче, потому что именно он является племянником 16-го.


Я думаю, что это даже не о Шамарпе  :Wink: .

----------


## Митрий

> Многие были в прошлом на Кагью Монламе и в будующем хотят поехать. Вопрос имеет значение. По отзывам людей, в обоих случаях с Кармапами, убеждённость в подлинности возникала после личной встречи и произведённого впечатления. А выбор с кем встречаться зависел от поддержки, Учителем этого человека, того или иного кандидата.


Наверное, Вы правы. Любой раскол вещь болезненная. Но мне почему-то кажется, что чем меньше рядовые практикующие будут уделять внимание таким историям, тем менее острыми будут их последствия. В том числе и для самих практикующих.

----------


## Fritz

> Вряд ли ведь на форуме много людей, для которых кто-то из Кармап является непосредственным Учителем.


Фальшивый Кармапа тоже может быть ваджрным наставником если обладает необходимыми качествами, передачами, полномочиями и способностями. Так что если оба имеют всё это необходимое, то вообще нет разницы кого выбирать. Так что надо разъяснить наличие этого набора качеств и жить дальше щасливо. Не то ведь развелось нынче евройогинов раздающих ванги, эзотериков всяких, говорят кто-то уже и ванги Ямантаки даёт, в Екатеринбурге чтоли.

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

> Фальшивый Кармапа тоже может быть ваджрным наставником если обладает необходимыми качествами, передачами, полномочиями и способностями. Так что если оба имеют всё это необходимое, то вообще нет разницы кого выбирать. Так что надо разъяснить наличие этого набора качеств и жить дальше щасливо. Не то ведь развелось нынче евройогинов раздающих ванги, эзотериков всяких, говорят кто-то уже и ванги Ямантаки даёт, в Екатеринбурге чтоли.


Вот и я так думаю. Чем больше хорошей кармы в нашем мире - тем лучше.

Только тогда у меня возникает вопрос: если вдруг "правильных" Кармап все-таки двое - в следующих перевоплощениях их тоже будет двое? И они дальше смогут вот так "размножаться" (может, через 500 лет их будет 10, и все подленные)? :Smilie:

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

> Я думаю, что это даже не о Шамарпе .


А о ком тогда? :Smilie:

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

> Автору: почему бы не включить поиск по форуму, перед тем как создавать тему? Этот вопрос обсуждался раз десять, и в конце концов договорились к нему не возвращаться. 
> 
> Эти разговоры не порождают ничего, кроме отрицательных эмоций. Давайте подождём, лет через 10-20 всё станет ясно и без наших "глубоких познаний". Тему предлагаю закрыть.


У меня лично плохих эмоций это не вызывает. Тема тут не при чем. Скорее все зависит от состояния ума :Smilie: 
Если бы я в предыдущих темах нашел ответы на свои вопросы - больше бы их не задавал.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А у других вызывает. 8) Значит, плохо искали, потому что всё обсуждалось неоднократно.

----------


## Fritz

> Только тогда у меня возникает вопрос: если вдруг "правильных" Кармап все-таки двое - в следующих перевоплощениях их тоже будет двое? И они дальше смогут вот так "размножаться" (может, через 500 лет их будет 10, и все подленные)?


Ну тогда тибетцы опять не успевают в развитии. Только в индустриальную эпоху вступают - налаживают производство Кармап. Тогда как постиндустриальное потребление европейцев требует стабилных поставок. Правда, дефицит повышает стоимость. (смайлик "бугога")

----------


## Вова Л.

> Автору: почему бы не включить поиск по форуму, перед тем как создавать тему? Этот вопрос обсуждался раз десять, и в конце концов договорились к нему не возвращаться.


не знаю, кто с кем договаривался  :Smilie: . Но в принципе - согласен - материала об обоих Кармапах и аргументах обоих сторон предостаточно в том числе и на русском. Кто хочет разобраться в данном вопросе - может это сделать самостоятельно. Тему можно действительно закрыть (Вам и карты в руки  :Smilie: ).

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Читаем:
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....C1%F0%E0%F3%ED
> Нет никакой проблемы в наличии 2-х воплощений, но проблема есть в отсутствии доказаетльной базы для признания Тхайе Дордже, по словам ЕДСЛ. Проблемы нет и в прошедшем времени после смерти 16-ого Кармапы.



Ну тогда уж, для того, чтобы воспринимать аргументы двух сторон, а не одной, читаем не только г-на Брауна, но еще и: 

*Томек Ленерт. Жулики в рясах*. СПб., Издательство "Алмазный путь", 2005 г., 416 с., тираж 1000 экз. ISBN 5-94303-016-6

Например, здесь: http://www.e-puzzle.ru/getfile.php?f...ikiVRyasah.rar

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Они оба не могут быть "настоящими" просто даже технически


Могут. Одни тулку являются перевоплощениями ума, а другие - речи прославленных Учителей. И так далее.

Допустим, здесь почему-то никто не спорит об "аутентичности" текущего Патрула Ринпоче... А ведь их тоже двое  :Smilie: 

Лично меня подобные ситуации нисколько не напрягают. 
Речь идет о личном выборе: можете признавать одного, можете - другого, а можете - двоих сразу. Противоречий нет.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Ну тогда уж, для того, чтобы воспринимать аргументы двух сторон, а не одной, читаем не только г-на Брауна, но еще и: 
> 
> *Томек Ленерт. Жулики в рясах*. СПб., Издательство "Алмазный путь", 2005 г., 416 с., тираж 1000 экз. ISBN 5-94303-016-6
> 
> Например, здесь: http://www.e-puzzle.ru/getfile.php?f...ikiVRyasah.rar


И фотографию смотрим  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :

----------


## Спокойный

> Могут. Одни тулку являются перевоплощениями ума, а другие - речи прославленных Учителей. И так далее.


А по-моему, это не только звучит как бред, а он самый и есть.
Просто кому-то нужно было подобную ситуацию оправдать, вот для этого и выдумывается подобная лапша. А что, пипл хавает. А за всем этим простая политика. ИМХО.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Томек Ленерт. Жулики в рясах


Читали-читали. В своё время книжка заставила задуматься, а туда ли я попал.  :Cool:  Весь традиционный тибетский буддизм вкупе практически со всей линией Карма Кагью облит помоями, превозносится лишь подход Оле Нидала (кстати, сам Шамарпа на Западе имеет свою сеть центров с совсем другими порядками). Любимое обвинение Томека: "и вот приключился сексуальный скандал" (без фактов и подробностей). Я так понимаю, лично у него и у Оле Нидала нет никаких проблем с сексуальным поведением... Наряду с Ситу Ринпоче, главные подсудимые - великие учителя Калу Ринпоче и Трунгпа Ринпоче...

Сборник сплетен, проникнутый сектантским духом соперничества. Забавно, что на такую книжонку, в принципе недостойную буддиста, ссылается человек, так настаивающий на уважении к учителям.  :Cool:

----------


## Александр С

> А по-моему, это не только звучит как бред, а он самый и есть.
> Просто кому-то нужно было подобную ситуацию оправдать, вот для этого и выдумывается подобная лапша. А что, пипл хавает. А за всем этим простая политика. ИМХО.


Нет, это нормальная практика. Один и тот же тулку может быть воплощением сразу нескольких учителей.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> не знаю, кто с кем договаривался


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...2&postcount=39
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=112
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...3&postcount=34

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А по-моему, это не только звучит как бред, а он самый и есть.


 Ну что же, у Вас есть отличная возможность попасть на ретрите к Патрулу Ринпоче (он сейчас будет проводиться в Питере) и спокойно, с соответствующей аргументацией, объяснить ему сей факт: "Вы  - ненастоящий, а пипл хавает"... 

Заодно можете и историю тибетского буддизма переписать, если не поленитесь: везде, где у высоких тулку встречаются соответствующие термины: "Воплощение ума", "Воплощение речи" - просто повычеркивайте их и все.  :Smilie:  И успокойтесь на этом!  :Smilie:

----------


## Спокойный

> Нет, это нормальная практика. Один и тот же тулку может быть воплощением сразу нескольких учителей.


Это не практика, это политика. Если такую довольно абсурдную мысль придумали и продвигают, то значит, это кому-то нужно. Изначально, возможно, это было сделано, чтобы весь институт перевоплощения на расъехался по швам, придумали сказку про то, что, дескать, между смертью и новым рождением может быть какой угодно перекур. Потом этот ход конём додумались использовать в своих интересах, продвигая на места Кармап и Римпоче кто кого захочет. В этом году услышал уже что-то совсем забавное, мол, Далай Лама может указать своё перевоплощение еще при жизни. Вместо того, чтобы просто посмеяться, нашлись же какие-то дураки, которые чуть ли и это уже теоретически не доказали.  :Cool: 
А мораль такая - конечно никакие они не перевоплощенцы, с технической точки зрения, оба. Но именно поэтому нельзя и утверждать, что один из них какой-то не такой.  :Cool: 
Зрите в корень, господа.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> В своё время книжка заставила задуматься, а туда ли я попал.


Да, Дмитрий, этого у Вас не отнимешь. Многие читали Ваши публичные высказывания о своем БЫВШЕМ Учителе.  :Smilie:  




> Сборник сплетен, проникнутый сектантским духом соперничества. Забавно, что на такую книжонку, в принципе недостойную буддиста, ссылается человек, так настаивающий на уважении к учителям.


Однако, поскольку Вы теперь перешли на другую сторону, странно было бы ожидать от Вас других заявлений. Я и не сомневался в том, что Вы именно так и напишите. Даже несмотря на то, что у Вас в профиле стоит "Модератор" - т.е. человек, от которого участники форума могли бы ждать объективности - хотя бы в том, чтобы предоставлять людям, не знакомым с обсуждаемым материалом, ДВЕ точки зрения, а не ОДНУ ("единственно правильную")...  :Smilie: 

По поводу "сборника сплетен": смешно, что книга содержит множество фотокопий важнейших официальных материалов, проливающих свет на эту историю, в ТОМ ЧИСЛЕ - и официальные письма той стороны, на которую Вы перешли. Т.е. они тоже, по Вашему мнению "сплетни"?  :Smilie:  

... Томек уже прикалывался как-то над схожей ситуацией...

----------


## Спокойный

> Ну что же, у Вас есть отличная возможность попасть на ретрите к Патрулу Ринпоче (он сейчас будет проводиться в Питере) и спокойно, с соответствующей аргументацией, объяснить ему сей факт: "Вы  - ненастоящий, а пипл хавает"... 
> 
> Заодно можете и историю тибетского буддизма переписать, если не поленитесь: везде, где у высоких тулку встречаются соответствующие термины: "Воплощение ума", "Воплощение речи" - просто повычеркивайте их и все.  И успокойтесь на этом!


Почему же не настоящий? Патрул Римпоче - он и есть Патрул Римпоче. Но вовсе не потому, что он перевоплощение предыдущего, я в это не верю. А потому, что его таким назвали, воспитали, вот он им и стал.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Это не практика, это политика. Если такую довольно абсурдную мысль придумали и продвигают, то значит, это кому-то нужно. Изначально, возможно, это было сделано, чтобы весь институт перевоплощения на расъехался по швам, придумали сказку про то, что, дескать, между смертью и новым рождением может быть какой угодно перекур. Потом этот ход конём додумались использовать в своих интересах, продвигая на места Кармап и Римпоче кто кого захочет. В этом году услышал уже что-то совсем забавное, мол, Далай Лама может указать своё перевоплощение еще при жизни. Вместо того, чтобы просто посмеяться, нашлись же какие-то дураки, которые чуть ли и это уже теоретически не доказали. 
> А мораль такая - конечно никакие они не перевоплощенцы, с технической точки зрения, оба. Но именно поэтому нельзя и утверждать, что один из них какой-то не такой. 
> Зрите в корень, господа.


IMHO не забывайте добавлять  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр С

> Это не практика, это политика. Если такую довольно абсурдную мысль придумали и продвигают, то значит, это кому-то нужно.


Ну, институт тулку, причины его возникновения и кризис переживаемый им сегодня - это другой разговор. Но там достаточно давно так повелось.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Но вовсе не потому, что он перевоплощение предыдущего, я в это не верю.


А Вам никто не запрещает верить / не верить даже в зеленых человечков.  :Smilie: 

Самое главное, что Ваше мнение никак не влияет ни на процесс перерождения / опознания величайших Учителей, ни на историю и развитие тибетского буддизма в целом  :Smilie:  И слава б-гу!  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А потому, что его таким назвали, воспитали, вот он им и стал.


*Цитируется по:*

"Краткая история возникновения и развития института тулку в Тибете в изложении Спокойного"  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Александр С

Иногда у учителей спрашивают, верят ли они в то, что их считают тулку тех-то и тех-то. Но мне кажется, что это неправильная постановка вопроса. Попробуйте спросить: собираетесь ли вы перерождаться в этот раз? Я думаю, ответ будет более однозначным. Обет не уходить в нирвану - это не просто красивая метафора.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ну тогда уж, для того, чтобы воспринимать аргументы двух сторон, а не одной, читаем не только г-на Брауна, но еще и: 
> 
> *Томек Ленерт. Жулики в рясах*. СПб., Издательство "Алмазный путь", 2005 г., 416 с., тираж 1000 экз. ISBN 5-94303-016-6
> 
> Например, здесь: http://www.e-puzzle.ru/getfile.php?f...ikiVRyasah.rar


Книга действительно хорошая. Правда, говорит она о ее авторах гораздо больше, чем о описываемых событиях. Согласен с Дмитрием. Меня она тоже заставила задуматься.

----------


## Налджорпа

> Читали-читали. В своё время книжка заставила задуматься, а туда ли я попал.  Весь традиционный тибетский буддизм вкупе практически со всей линией Карма Кагью облит помоями, превозносится лишь подход Оле Нидала (кстати, сам Шамарпа на Западе имеет свою сеть центров с совсем другими порядками). Любимое обвинение Томека: "и вот приключился сексуальный скандал" (без фактов и подробностей). Я так понимаю, лично у него и у Оле Нидала нет никаких проблем с сексуальным поведением... Наряду с Ситу Ринпоче, главные подсудимые - великие учителя Калу Ринпоче и Трунгпа Ринпоче...
> 
> Сборник сплетен, проникнутый сектантским духом соперничества. Забавно, что на такую книжонку, в принципе недостойную буддиста, ссылается человек, так настаивающий на уважении к учителям.


То,  что говорит Кармапенко - не соответствует действительности. В книге Томека нет ничего о сексуальных скандалах и об  учителях Калу Ринпоче и Трунгпе Тулку. Эти ламы умерли до кризиса с признанием Кармапы, а книга рассказывает именно об этом кризисе. Книга основана на фактах, многие документы приведены в приложениях к книге.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Вот это как раз важно. Одно дело признавать другого претендента и совсем другое распространять сплетни, почерпнутые из желтой прессы типа "жуликов".


Ах, Вова! Проще всего отмахнуться от фактов, назвав их "сплетнями". Экспертиза копии письма-предсказания, которую успел сделать Е.С.Шамарпа, (оригинал остался у Тай Ситу) на 99% показала, что это не почерк 16-го Кармапы. Собственно, это видно и невооружённым глазом. Лам никто не запугивал и не заставлял подписывать бумагу в поддержку одного из кандидатов? Румтек никто не захватывал? Камнями никто за забрасывал церемонию инаугурации? Никто не соврал, что сердце Кармапы приземлилось прямо ему в ладонь и не пытался его умыкнуть? Есть свидетели, очевидцы, а не только книга Томека. Смотрите, читайте, изучайте факты, документы, события в хронологии, если если есть желание и время http://www.karmapa-issue.org 

Ну, да ладно. Это все уже в прошлом. Дела давно минувших дней. 




> Я думаю, что это даже не о Шамарпе .


А что у 16-го еще были другие племянники?

----------


## Sadhak

> То, что говорит Кармапенко - не соответствует действительности. В книге Томека нет ничего о сексуальных скандалах и об учителях Калу Ринпоче и Трунгпе Тулку. Эти ламы умерли до кризиса с признанием Кармапы, а книга рассказывает именно об этом кризисе. Книга основана на фактах, многие докуме.нты приведены в приложениях к книге.


Как нет? Я только что прочитал пол-книги по ссылке - все это там есть. Вы сами-то ее читали? Я бы пинцетом ее страницы переворачивал, автор сильно не понравился, омерзительнейшая вещь, хотел просто познакомиться с "альтернативным видением". Пожалел, вредно это очень.

----------


## Вова Л.

> Ах, Вова! Проще всего отмахнуться от фактов, назвав их "сплетнями". Экспертиза копии письма-предсказания, которую успел сделать Е.С.Шамарпа, (оригинал остался у Тай Ситу) на 99% показала, что это не почерк 16-го Кармапы. Собственно, это видно и невооружённым глазом.


Ну раз невооруженным, то конечно...  :Cool: 




> Лам никто не запугивал и не заставлял подписывать бумагу в поддержку одного из кандидатов?


Никто никого не запугивал. Под письмом с подтверждением куча имен и большинство из лам наоборот постоянно подвтерждают свое решение. Тэнга Ринпоче, к примеру, создал медитацию на 17-го Кармапу, а также неоднократно заялвял, что лично убедился, что Ургьен Тринлей - Кармапа. А Трангу Ринпоче четко сказал - "Если Ургьен Тринлей не Кармапа, то я не Трангу Ринпоче". 




> Румтек никто не захватывал?


По поводу Румтека, вроде, идет судебное разбирательство...




> Камнями никто за забрасывал церемонию инаугурации?


Не знаю, на инаугурации не присутствовал. А что камни кидал кто-то из Ринпоче?




> Никто не соврал, что сердце Кармапы приземлилось прямо ему в ладонь и не пытался его умыкнуть?


Да, точно один человек соврал...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Забавны все эти заявления АП-шников обо всех этих "фактах" с таким видом, вроде, они там лично присутствовали...




> Есть свидетели, очевидцы, а не только книга Томека. Смотрите, читайте, изучайте факты, документы, события в хронологии, если если есть желание и время http://www.karmapa-issue.org


Смотрели, читали, изучали и сделали соответствующие выводы... 




> А что у 16-го еще были другие племянники?


Смотрите, читайте, изучайте факты, документы, события в хронологии, если если есть желание и время http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....753#post222753

----------


## Ануруддха

Одно только название книги говорит о том, что у автора какое-то особое (извращенно-обобщающее) видение. А вообще тема скатывается туда куда уже скатились все подобные темы, через некоторое время будет закрыта, возможно с зачисткой.

----------


## Neroli

Раньше очень переживала по поводу воплощений. 
В настоящее время склонна согласиться с Игорем Берхиным. 

Тут:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...3&postcount=16
Тут:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...3&postcount=24
Тут:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...8&postcount=39
И тут:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...6&postcount=48

Особенно меня прет идея "тулку Будды Шакьямуни". И пусть их будет двое.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ваши слова говорят лишь о Вашем личном восприятии книги, однако не могут свидетельствовать о достоверности сведений, фактов и документов, которые там приводятся (примерно 30). А там встречаются ОЧЕНЬ интересные места:




> Настроение было праздничное, но переходило в агрессивное. «Вы должны решить сейчас», - последнее, что слышал Шамарпа, перед тем как войти. Начал Ситу Ринпоче, справившись у каждого из регентов, обладают ли они какими-либо сведениями о священных инструкциях Кармапы. Удовлетворившись и успокоившись тем, что никто другой не произведёт ничего нового, Ситупа взял белый шарф, поклонился перед алтарём и торжественно провозгласил долгожданную новость: да, у него есть письмо с предсказанием его Святейшества. 
> 
> Трём регентам был показан конверт, на котором было что-то написано красными чернилами. Гьялцаб Ринпоче и также Джамгён Конгтрул немедленно выразили своё одобрение. Первый, со слезами на глазах, даже распростёрся на земле. Шамарпа, однако, с сомнением взирал на это шоу, и, когда письмо извлекли из конверта, он был начеку - то, что лежало перед ним на столе, очень напоминало подделку. 
> 
> Во-первых, почерк: он казался неровным, и написанное было разбросано по всей странице - так, будто кто-то писал трясущейся и неуверенной рукой. Это представляло резкий контраст с элегантным, правильным и красивым письмом XVI Кармапы. 
> 
> Во-вторых, текст - никакой схожести с литературным стилем Кармапы. Будучи знаком со стихами его Святейшества, Шамарпа не мог скрыть разочарования. Фразы были слеплены кое-как, и в них недоставало той теплоты и проникновенности, которыми он так восхищался. 
> 
> Более того, бросались в глаза казусы. В седьмой строчке говорилось: «Он родится в год земляного быка». Шамар Ринпоче тут же сообразил, что это попросту невозможно - в этом случае либо ребёнку было бы тридцать два года в 1981 году, когда умер XVI Кармапа, либо он родился бы через двадцать шесть лет после его кончины. 
> ...

----------


## Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak

Почитал я тут сообщения - тему действительно лучше закрыть :Smilie: ) Подйду-ка я лучше книжек почитаю и поищу ответы на свои вопросы.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Я и не сомневался в том, что Вы именно так и напишите. Даже несмотря на то, что у Вас в профиле стоит "Модератор" - т.е. человек, от которого участники форума могли бы ждать объективности - хотя бы в том, чтобы предоставлять людям, не знакомым с обсуждаемым материалом, ДВЕ точки зрения, а не ОДНУ ("единственно правильную")...


Я не утверждал, что моя точка зрения - единственная правильная. Я просто её высказал. Имею право? Вам тоже никто рот не затыкает, так что не надо взывать к моей модераторской совести.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> То,  что говорит Кармапенко - не соответствует действительности. В книге Томека нет ничего о сексуальных скандалах и об  учителях Калу Ринпоче и Трунгпе Тулку. Эти ламы умерли до кризиса с признанием Кармапы, а книга рассказывает именно об этом кризисе.


Опять типа поймали за руку "китайского агента".  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Вы хотите сказать, что я лгу??  :Mad:  Но зачем далеко ходить - если лень взять книжку с полки и пролистать, посмотрите выложенную Вечным Жидом электронную копию, благо в Word очень удобно искать по ключевым словам. Книга Томека рассказывает о многом, в том числе о том, как "отсталые" раскольники не пожелали пойти за "передовыми" Шамарпой и Нидалом. А как примеры отсталости и всяческого "тибетского мракобесия" приводятся Калу Ринпоче и многие другие великие учителя кагью.

ЗЫ. Учитывая, что Калу Ринпоче - один из ключевых учителей Нидала, весьма забавны упрёки Вечного Жида в мой адрес насчёт неуважения к бывшему учителю... Об "очень интересных местах": Вечный Жид, сходите по *ссылке* и прочтите перевод письма-предсказания Кармапы. Никакого "земляного быка" там нет. Фотокопия письма тоже доступна, лежит в Сети. Почерк вполне нормальный для скорописи.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Приоткрою-ка я тему, чтобы не создалось впечатления, будто хочу оставить последнее слово за собой. Кому есть что сказать, пишите, а то скоро и Модератор вернётся.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Раньше очень переживала по поводу воплощений.
> В настоящее время склонна согласиться с Игорем Берхиным.


*Neroli*, старая тибетская пословица гласит, что если будете верить Берхину – после смерти получите реализацию, как у Берхина.  :Smilie:  А если будете доверять компетентным просветленным Учителям – получите реализацию, как у Учителей.

Тут, на форуме, последнее время собирается все больше и больше _ч_удаков, которые гордо заявляют что-то типа: «Я – буддист(!). Я верую в закон причины и следствия, но не верю в перерождения!» (или, как варианты: «не верю, что просветленная природа Учителей идентична природе Будды», «не верю в тулку»).

Поэтому если следовать им, в первую очередь  напишите письмо Намкаю Норбу Ринпоче: «Дорогой мастер, несведущие тибетские ламы, ученики Адзома Другпы, ошибочно назвали Вас реинкарнацией своего мастера. А некоторые полагают Вас перевоплощение дхармараджи! Однако я-то знаю, что они неправы»!  :Smilie: 

Следующее письмо отправьте Чоки Нима Ринпоче, седьмому воплощению Гар Друбчена, реинкарнации великого Нагарджуны. «Обман, мол, дорогой Ринпоче, прекратите, пожалуйста, обманывать публику и верните деньги за ретриты!»  :Smilie: 

Более того, в ноябре состоится возведение на трон новой инкарнации отца Чоки Нима Ринпоче – коренного гуру ЕС Кармапы 16-го Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче… Соберитесь в одну компанию вместе со всеми сомневающимися, скиньтесь на билеты, доберитесь до Непала и дикими криками «Мы не верим в это надувательство!» распугайте всю церемонию.  :Smilie: 

… Ну, ЕС Далай-лама и ЕС Кармапа -  как первый йогин, давший обет СОЗНАТЕЛЬНЫХ перерождений, я думаю, тоже в вашем списке будут.



 … Неверие в тулку ведет к неверию сразу в несколько вещей: 

1) неверие в обеты Учителей перерождаться для помощи всем живым существам, в их просветленную мотивацию;
2) неверие в самих Учителей;
3) неверие в перерождения;
4) неверие в закон причины и следствия.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> Одно только название книги говорит о том, что у автора какое-то особое (извращенно-обобщающее) видение.


Selbstzensur Книга совершенно нездоровая. Ну например: 




> Когда в 1959 году почтенные ринпоче, ламы и монахи бежали из Тибета - сначала в Индию, а потом на Запад - они принесли с собой свой феодализм. Вместе с полным собранием поучений Будды, самым мощным инструментом для работы с умом, они несли с собой также свои конфликты. И это может дать ключ к порой замысловатым поворотам и хитростям в их поведении на Западе.


Явно сектантская литература. Даже если нидаловский Кармапа совсем истинный, а другой совсем фальшивый, то так подавать Кармапу и истории про него нельзя - в пренебрежительном ключе к остальным почтенным ринпоче. Надо бы спросить самого истинного Кармапу - можно ли в таком ключе подавать материал или нет?

Тему закрывать смысла нет,т.к. она всё равно будет всплывать, прорастать и скатываться комом с горы. Есть смысл следить за порядком лишь. Чтобы участники нечаянно не допускали непромодерированных оскорбительных высказываний.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ремарка насчёт веры в тулку: Намкай Норбу Ринпоче тоже предостерегает от слепой веры в тибетских тулку и предупреждает, что политика и местные обычаи нередко играют в признании тулку большую роль. Это, конечно, не значит, что нужно кричать: "Я вообще не верю в тулку, всё это надувательство!"

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Никакого "земляного быка" там нет.





> *Цитата из "письма Кармапы 16-го"*
> 
> [Родился] в год, используемый для Земли [d]
> 
> *Комментарий:* 
> [d] Ургьен Тринлей родился в год деревянного быка по тибетскому календарю; дерево произрастает из земли, а вол используется для ее вспахивания.


*Вопрос:*

Год, "используемый для ЗЕМЛИ" это все-таки ГОД ЗЕМЛИ + соответствующий знак зодиака?! 

Или год, "используемый для ЗЕМЛИ" - это .... ГОД ДЕРЕВА... потому что, как прокомментировано выше, "дерево растет из земли, значит это год дерева!"  :Smilie: 

Даже не смешно!

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> … Неверие в тулку ведет к неверию сразу в несколько вещей:


Да неужели? 
А с этим как быть?:



> http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=5485
> Далай-лама выражает сомнение в традиционном подходе к поиску реинкарнации ушедшего ламы. Он допускает, что некоторые перевоплощения «не были подлинными», и, если взять его случай, то он, скорее всего, не является перевоплощением прошлого Далай-ламы.


Я склонна верить Далай-Ламе.

----------


## Fritz

> Ремарка насчёт веры в тулку: Намкай Норбу Ринпоче тоже предостерегает от слепой веры в тибетских тулку и предупреждает, что политика и местные обычаи нередко играют в признании тулку большую роль. Это, конечно, не значит, что нужно кричать: "Я вообще не верю в тулку, всё это надувательство!"


Ну, нам европейцам проще. Мы можем подойти к вопросу аполитичнее и понаучнее, так сказать. Нужно разобраться что такое тулковость и что она есть для ученика и как работает. Может и выясниться, что полезная тулковость, та которая приводит ученика к архатству, существует по большей части в голове ученика, а не где-то там у внешней  личности.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А что ж Вы хотите - написана поляком.


Ну да, если бы она была бы написана русским...




> Явно сектантская литература.


Конечно! 

И все, что она содержит - тоже сектантское по определению, например -  фотокопии приложений - официальных писем и т.п., принадлежащих к стороне, защищающей Ургьена Тринле.  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Так а вы почитайте начало. Selbstzensur Русские ничем не лучше, но у них другие проблемы. Выпустят русские какой-нибудь пасквиль, то тогда  и до русских доберёмся.
Фотокопии занимают 2-3- страницы, а гадости 100 страниц и ещё плюс к гадостям потуги на спасение тибетского буддизма и грамотное введение его в 21-й век. Это типичный приём сектантов - подкинуть в материал что-либо правдоподобное и в пользу противников, сфотографироваться в обнимку с ЕСДЛ и всё такое. У нас в России тиб. буддизм прописан официально ни одно столетие и что-то не видно было раньше борющихся за правду  и спасение тиб. буддизма selbstzensur до смерти 16-го ЕС Кармапы.

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Я склонна верить Далай-Ламе.


... Надо же, а пять минут назад Вы верили Берхину...  :Smilie: 

Да мне, собственно говоря, глубоко безразлично - кому Вы верите и во что Вы верите. 

Значит, Намкай Норбу - не тулку, Чоки Нима - не тулку, Кармапа - не тулку, Далай-лама - не тулку. Модераторы, внесите, пожалуйста, это в FAQ форума (чтобы уж люди не заблуждались!  :Smilie:  

Заодно стоит сжечь все "некошерные" литисточники, которые этот факт утверждают... То-то костер получится - из ВСЕХ ТИБЕТСКИХ КНИГ!   :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Так а вы почитайте начало. Там явно видны все польские полит. комплексы, нажитые ни за одно столетие. Может быть конечно Вас эти вопросы мало интересуют и Вы в этом не разбираетесь. А я в своё время столкнулся с польским национализмом и постарался изучить вопрос.


Да а мне не надо читать. Более того - интересуют и я в этом специалист. Я жил там целых два года, в крупном портовом городе, в 1986-1988 годах, во взрослом уже возрасте. Знаю язык. И, замечу, жил в самый расцвет "Солидарности"... 

Знаете, просто есть люди, которые могут найти "польские", "еврейские" и другие "комплексы" у любого народа, кроме своего собственного. Таких людей обычно называют фашистами.

----------


## Neroli

> ... Надо же, а пять минут назад Вы верили Берхину...


А они друг другу не противоречат вообще-то.  :Smilie:  




> Значит, Намкай Норбу - не тулку, Чоки Нима - не тулку, Кармапа - не тулку, Далай-лама - не тулку.


А разве это так важно тулку Учитель или нет? Я вот не за их звание у них учусь, и денег за билет обратно не потребую, даже если они не тулку. Подумаешь какое дело... Уперлись в эту тулковость как в писаную торбу...  :Smilie: 




> Модераторы, внесите, пожалуйста, это в FAQ форума (чтобы уж люди не заблуждались!


А Вы можете не психовать, а что-то действительно серьезное возразить Далай-Ламе (ну или хотя бы Берхину)?  :Wink: 




> Заодно стоит сжечь все "некошерные" литисточники, которые этот факт утверждают... То-то костер получится - из ВСЕХ ТИБЕТСКИХ КНИГ!


Жгите. 
Вообще че хотите делайте.

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А Вы можете не психовать, а что-то действительно серьезное возразить Далай-Ламе (ну или хотя бы Берхину)?


Во-первых включите свое чувство юмора и не приписывайте мне того, чего нет - я на самом деле, сейчас сижу, мирно ужинаю и смотрю попутно "Культуру".

Во-вторых, мне незачем Вам что-то доказывать (см. выше).

Я просто беру со своего алтаря ЛЮБУЮ из восьмидесяти с чем-то ДОСТОЙНЕЙШИХ книг САМЫХ уважаемых тибетских Учителей и читаю там: кто чьим тулку был, почему и как тулку появились, какая сильнейшая сострадательная мотивация ими двигала и т.п., какова длительная процедура их опознания-признания... Например, великолепнейшую книгу "Блистательное величие. Воспоминания йогина Дзогчен Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче".

А также читаю, кто чьим тулку был... 
Кто какими сиддхи обладали.
Какие совершенные действия совершали ПРИ своей жизни и в момент своего УХОДА.

Зачем мне забивать голову Вашей верой/неверием в тулку?
Зачем мне после этого какой-то Берхин и Вы?  :Smilie:

----------

Мошэ (14.03.2011)

----------


## Fritz

> Знаете, просто есть люди, которые могут найти "польские", "еврейские" и другие "комплексы" у любого народа, кроме своего собственного. Таких людей обычно называют фашистами.


Только краски не надо тут сгущать. Лучше всего спокойно и внимательно читать сообщения.
Упоминания о национальности удалил. Стало ещё хуже - теперь не свалить чего-либо на особенности рыбалки.

----------


## Спокойный

Eternal Jew, книжки это хорошо. Я тоже красивые книжки люблю.

----------


## Neroli

> Зачем мне забивать голову Вашей верой/неверием в тулку?
> Зачем мне после этого какой-то Берхин и Вы?


И действительно, нафига мы Вам сдались.  :Smilie: 
Непонятно одно, зачем Вы начали возражать мне, при вашем то глубоком безразличии к моему мнению. 




> мирно ужинаю


Приятного аппетита, кстати.




> Кто какими сиддхи обладали.


А почему нынешние воплощения эти же сиддхи не проявили не говориться там?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Лучше всего спокойно и внимательно читать сообщения.


Просто есть люди, которые не могут спокойно, внимательно и уважительно относиться к чужим словам, мыслям и убеждениям. Им важно козырнуть перед другими своей идейной подкованностью и правоверностью. Не знаю точно, как обычно таких людей называют, но их много среди сионистов-ортодоксов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> А почему следующие воплощения эти же сиддхи не проявили не говориться там?


Вы про целых ШЕСТНАДЦАТЬ КАРМАП? Проявили, еще как проявили. 

Вы читайте, читайте побольше "красивые книжки", как Вы изволили выразиться, принадлежащие, кстати, самым достойным Учителям. Там много о чем говорится - в частности, можете прочитать о линии Кармап, как кто себе проявлял. О линии Далай-лам. О четырех Патрулах Ринпоче. О перерождениях Дилго Кхьенце Ринпоче. О многих других. О том, кто как себя проявлял в линии...




> А почему следующие воплощения эти же сиддхи не проявили не говориться там?


А следующие инкарнации проявляли ДРУГИЕ СИДДХИ - в зависимости от состояния своих Учеников... Вы, может быть, читали, что Дхарма Будды - это целых 84 000 Учений, даваемых разным типам учеников - в зависимости от их обстоятельств? Читали?  :Smilie:  

... А может быть еще читали что-нибудь о т.н. "Четырех Печатях Будды" - о том, что всё подлежит непрерывном изменению, что любой объект ежесекундно меняется даже в течении одной своей жизни, не говоря уже о последующем перерождении? Читали?  :Smilie: 




> Непонятно одно, зачем Вы начали возражать мне


Развлекаюсь. Я в отпуске, почти два месяца. Иногда бывает скучно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Им важно козырнуть перед другими своей идейной подкованностью и правоверностью.


Это, замечу, ГОРАЗДО ЛУЧШЕ, чем публично оскорблять своих бывших Учителей.




> Не знаю точно, как обычно таких людей называют, но их много среди сионистов-ортодоксов.


Мне безразлично, что Вы переходите на личности. Вам просто нечего сказать, например - про ГОД ЗЕМЛЯНОГО БЫКА, см. выше...   :Smilie:  

Также в сотый раз для любителей зацепиться за "пятую графу", я не буду объяснять, что сионизм - желание всех евреев жить в своей стране, а отнюдь не то, что этому термину приписывает Ваш мозг.  :Smilie:

----------


## Митрий

Между прочим, очень показательно, что разговор начался с "подлинности" Кармап, а в результате  дошел до взаимных оскорблений.  Зерно конфликта лучше не сажать, а если кто другой посадил -  не поливать. Прорастет ведь. Ребята, давайте закроем тему.

----------


## Lhazin

> Развлекаюсь. Я в отпуске, почти два месяца. Иногда бывает скучно.


Вы вроде только с Учения приехали....
Идеально для того чтоб уйти в личный ретрит. 
Не так ли? :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Тему закрываю, поскольку ясно, что ничего нового и полезного мы не услышим. Но извините, оскорблений никаких не заметил.

----------

